# Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2 - All sets released + Sale



## Jaap (Mar 4, 2018)

Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2 started as per month release with 10 scheduled releases from February 2018 till February 2019. The soundset is now completed with 520 presets, 100 multis and 360 soundsources
The price is €75,00 (VAT is included) and the set is on sale till 17 March 2019 for €60,00

With this ongoing project I wanted to capture the ever changing beauty of these Empty Fields and let myself inspire to create and record on a monthly base new material.
In September I updated the set completely for the then new released Omnisphere 2.5
*This version requires now Omnisphere 2.5 to be used*

During a one year period I let myself be inspired by a beautiful enviroment and recorded sounds and created presets on a monthly base. Before I did not know the outcome and often the changes of weather, the mood of the months resulted in fascinating results. This resulted in a soundset with a lot of character. The sounds go from light and beautiful till dark and mysterious.
The presets in this pack are perfectly suited for underscoring films, games, tv or for ambient music productions. Some presets serve other sounds while a lot of presets can also be the sole foundation of new ideas.

_The soundset has been reviewed by_* Sample Library Review*

_Contributor Raymond D Ricker reviews 'Empty Fields – F.2' for Omnisphere 2 from Triple Spiral Audio_

_"A promising, well-balanced set of Omnisphere 2 patches. Natural sounds can be combined with evolving pads and deep, syncopated ARPS to produce ethereal atmospheres & textures of color and emotion."_

Sample Sound Review _rated the library 5 out of 5 stars!_

_"Tons of emotions have been crafted in the sound design of Empty Fields and Triple Spiral Audio has once again created a masterpiece. I don’t mean to gush over the power of this series, but I can’t help myself. Anyone with Omnisphere 2 would be falling way short by not picking this up.
The Empty Fields series for Omnisphere 2 embodies ambient perfection in every way. Triple Spiral Audio has risen in the ranks of one of my favorite sound designers. A one-time price of €75,00 will give you 10 releases in one year, has to be the the best values I’ve seen in years. This is a Mandatory Buy!""
_


----------



## Jaap (Mar 7, 2018)

Empty Fields - F.2 Pack 1 for Omnisphere 2 has now been released and the opening post has been updated with all the relevant information!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 9, 2018)

I have also released a Freebie with 9 patches and 2 multis.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 10, 2018)

Jaap said:


> I have also released a Freebie with 9 patches and 2 multis.


I might be daft, but I don't see a download or buy button.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 10, 2018)

Mystic said:


> I might be daft, but I don't see a download or buy button.



Ha indeed... thanks for letting me know! It's there now 

Edit: here some in action for the recording for the second pack


----------



## Jaap (Mar 13, 2018)

Last 48 hours of the introduction sale, after this it will stay on the full price, also with further updates. Second pack is scheduled to be released in the first week in April.
Update: extended until Sunday upon request to give a few who have downloaded the freebie a bit more time to check it out.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2018)

Jaap - nice patches. One thing I discovered (e.g. patch 'Odd Lake' at anything more than a couple note polyphony (Omni 2 inside of VEPro 5) I am around 90% on the CPU. Three notes and I am pegging the CPU (fairly new, fast machine). Suggestions? Great work.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 15, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Jaap - nice patches. One thing I discovered (e.g. patch 'Odd Lake' at anything more than a couple note polyphony (Omni 2 inside of VEPro 5) I am around 90% on the CPU. Three notes and I am pegging the CPU (fairly new, fast machine). Suggestions? Great work.



Hey Rob,

Thanks!
Just loaded up that patch and in Cubase as instrument track (you also use Cubase right?) it hits my cpu on around 60% max when playing multiple notes for some time. I loaded it up also via Vepro 5 (an outdated version here) and indeed it is a bit more taxing... not spiking, but more indeed then as instrument track here. The granular effect on the b sample track (the birds in the water) is causing the most cpu load, disabling it reduced it significant. I will experiment a bit with this patch and sent out an updated patch once I got something satisfying or include it in the next pack release (in about 2 weeks).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2018)

Ok sounds good Jaap. Again very niche you have filled.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 18, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok sounds good Jaap. Again very niche you have filled.



Thanks Rob, very pleased to hear that!

Also last hours of the introduction sale for this one


----------



## Jaap (Apr 10, 2018)

*Pack 2 *has been released and contains 50 patches, 10 multies and 36 soundsources and captures the sound and atmosphere of the transition from winter to early spring. The sounds have a more warm, nostalgic and evolving character. The patches are shown in the second walkthrough video below.
All the owners have received an email with a link to pack 2.

@Rob Elliott - there is an extra patch in the soundset with a fix for the Odd Lake patch from Pack 1 and is now less cpu demanding


----------



## Jaap (May 13, 2018)

The third pack for Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2 has now been released. The contains 50 patches, 10 multis and 18 soundsoures. The patches are divided into Ambiences, ARP’s, Basses, Keys, Leads, Pad and Soundscapes and you can preview all the patches in the walkthrough video below.
The sounds in the third pack have a lot of movement and a warm and analog feeling with a some hints of experimental feelings here and there.

Based on some feedback and requests the packs are now also available to be purchased seperately for the price of €8.99 each. If you wish to upgrade after one or more purchases to the full set and benefit from the bundled price, you can contact me at [email protected]

The packs can be accessed from the main product page here: https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/empty-fields-f-2-for-omnisphere-2/

The fourth pack is scheduled for mid/end of June as there are some special things being recorded for this release!

Link to a video walkthrough showing all the patches:



Audio demos can be found here: 

*Edit: and an update with a review!*

_Very honoured to receive another 5 out of 5 star review from Sample Sound Review!

"What also impressed me was the fact that I experienced different atmospheres and environments in this series. I felt like I was traveling in the cold dead of winter and then reborn with the birth of spring. Tons of emotions have been crafted in the sound design of Empty Fields and Triple Spiral Audio has once again created a masterpiece. I don’t mean to gush over the power of this series, but I can’t help myself. Anyone with Omnisphere 2 would be falling way short by not picking this up.
Final Thoughts:
The Empty Fields series for Omnisphere 2 embodies ambient perfection in every way. Triple Spiral Audio has risen in the ranks of one of my favorite sound designers. A one-time price of €75,00 will give you 10 releases in one year, has to be the the best values I’ve seen in years. This is a Mandatory Buy!"_
_https://www.samplesoundreview.com/2018/05/empty-fields-f2-omnisphere-2-soundset.html_


----------



## Jaap (Jul 1, 2018)

The fourth pack for Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2 has now been released. 

This pack contains 50 new presets, 10 multis and 36 soundsources. The original idea for pack 4 was to capture all the movement that was going on in nature just after I released pack 3. But June transformed here in a beautiful month with a magical summer ambience. Long warm days with mystique evenings and sunsets, mysterious nights and amazing morning ambiences. I thus decided to capture all of this and I recorded in the outside some phrases and sounds on my Duduk, Traverso and Alto Recorder and used these to recreate those magical ambiences.

Here a walkthrough video showcasing all the presets from this pack:



And 4 new audio demos:



I hope you all enjoy the release as much as I do!


----------



## Jaap (Aug 22, 2018)

The 5th pack for Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2 has now been released and customers have received the update via mail/in their account

*Pack 5* (released 22 August) contains 50 patches, 10 multis and 42 soundsoures. The patches are divided into Ambiences, ARP’s, Basses, Keys, Leads, Pad and Soundscapes and you can preview all the patches in the walkthrough video below.
The fifth pack is nice mix with mystique ambiences, warm and big pads and all kinds of keys, basses and soundscapes with lots of subtle movement, inspired by a long hot summer that seems to last forever and gave tons of great atmospheres and ambiences to witness


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 24, 2018)

I never received an email or download link for pack 5 :(


----------



## Jaap (Aug 25, 2018)

Leon Portelance said:


> I never received an email or download link for pack 5 :(



Solved via mail and have a good weekend Leon!

Edit:

Just received a cool endorsement from Simon Franglen (Avatar, Titanic, Michael Jackson, Celine Dion)
for whom I did some bespoke sound design.

"I have been a fan of Triple Spiral’s patch libraries for a while. I needed unique thematic sounds for a piece I was composing; this gave me just the excuse I needed to contact Jaap. He created some excellent custom Falcon and Iris patches for me. Really cool guy!"

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0290788/


----------



## Jaap (Aug 31, 2018)

An update (free of course!) on Empty Fields - F2 for Omnisphere 2 is coming very soon (and having its last day of the Omnisphere 2 set sale). Customers will receive this update via the mail upon release somewhere next week.

All 5 packs have been updated for version 2.5, have the categories and naming reorganised according to integrate better with Omnisphere 2 and the update will be available as one big package. The pack numbers are added behind the preset name (P1 = Pack 1 for example)
The main bulk of the patches are now using 3 or 4 oscillators that came with the 2.5 update and on most presets also aftertouch modulation has been added (was not present till the 5th pack). The orginal 2 oscillators have not been changed so you can simply disable the 3rd of 4th one to preserve the orginal preset if that is up to your liking.
The set contains up to today 270 presets, 50 multis and 164 soundsources so far.

Future pack releases will integrate in the one single Empty Fields folder, but I will also give the option for keeping the structure as I have released it orginally and let the customer choose which he/she wants to use or download


----------



## Jaap (Sep 3, 2018)

The big new update for Empty Fields F.2 has now been released. Customers have received an email with the new version that is updated to be used with Omnisphere 2.5

Changes made are:

- Majority of patches now use 3 or 4 layers. Some presets have not been changed to preserve the orginal idea or to avoid cpu problems
- Everything now in one big Empty Fields F2 V25 folder. Future pack releases will be integrated in this folder.
- New naming - the P1, P2 etc stands for the pack that contains the preset. 
- New categories according to the spectrasonics setup
- A vast amount of presets have been given the use of aftertouch. The original 2 layers have not been changed to preserve the orginal patch if desired. Aftertouch has been added to the new layers in some occassions. You can simply disable the 3rd of 4th layer to go back to the original patch.

Installation is done in a new folder, so you can keep your original folders if you wish or uninstall them. Also all the multis have been updated.
The total content is with 5 packs released so far 270 presets, 50 multis and 164 soundsources.

I have also made a new walkthrough video to showcase this new version.

If you decide to purchase this you will find in the downloads also the original packs that are compatible with Omnisphere 2.4 and these will continue to be supported. In the supplied Readme you can find further instruction on which version to choose and how to install it.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 7, 2018)

I wrote a new official demo for the soundset. An eight minute long ambient and peaceful track, featuring only sounds from the new updated version for Omnisphere 2.5 and using sounds from all the 5 released packs. No external effects and sounds are used. Just out of the box sounds.
And specially for V.I Control forum members, as this is still and will remain my main favorite music forum , I made a coupon for a 20% discount that runs till the end of the 9th of September. Coupon is *EmptyFieldsVIControl*


----------



## Jaap (Sep 26, 2018)

I have updated the freebie with 9 presets for the updated version for Omnisphere 2.5, so these presets can been given a test ride as well 
Here the link to the new updated freebie: https://www.triplespiralaudio.com/product/empty-fields-f-2-freebie-for-omnisphere-2/
I provided an extra .omnisphere installer file for the new files and if you have already installed the earlier one, you can simply install the new one.

I have delayed the release of the next pack for Empty Fields - F.2 till the last week of October and this will be a double release of pack 6 and 7. I have the oppertunity to record some nice instrumentalists in the next week and this will be perfect for the presets that I have started creating for pack 6 and also for pack 7 after that so I am going to combine those 2.
This will be the same for the Empty Fields - F.3 for Falcon


----------



## Jaap (Oct 23, 2018)

The double release of pack 6 and 7 for Empty Fields - F.2 will be next week.

Here a first demo!


----------



## Jaap (Oct 31, 2018)

Pack 6 and 7 are now released for Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnisphere 2. Each pack contains 50 presets and 10 multis and for these both packs new soundsources have been made from recordings of a Fiddle, a Lyra and a Viola da Gamba. All the recordings went through a lot of effects to create some nice evolving textures as soundsources.

The inspiration has been found from a beautiful indian summer and the transition to the autumn. There are some colourful pads, mysterious textures, eerie soundscapes, fun and light synth patches and even a few Halloween patches.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 11, 2019)

The 8th pack of Empty Fields - F.2 was released about a week ago to the customers.
The new pack contains 50 patches, 10 multis and 74 soundsources and has a mysterious and analog character resembling the long dark days and mood of an early winter period.
After 8 packs, the total is 420 presets and 80 multis.

Walkthrough video:



Audio demos:



The set is almost complete and I am considering to do a nice special double release for pack 9 and 10 late February.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 3, 2019)

All the 10 packs have been released! Empty Fields - F.2 for Omnipshere 2.5 contains 520 presets, 100 multis and 360 custom soundsources. I created a new walkthrough video and to celebrate its final release I have set a sale for this soundset till the 17th of March for €60,00 (VAT included)
The opening post is also updated with the new info.

The walkthrough is quite long, I played randomly through some sounds to give an overal impression



It has been such a pleasure to work on this set and it became by far the most popular set I have released and for everyone who purchased it already. Thank you for being part of this nice adventure!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 16, 2019)

There is one day left on the sale to grab Empty Fields F2 for €60,00 (VAT included) and if you get even a bit more off if you use the one time 20% off coupon (only viable on Omnisphere sets) which is included in the Omnisphere Freebie Collection


----------

